# Do nerite snails eat cichlid (multi) eggs?



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello, I am new here and new to cichlids in general. I just set up a 10g multifasciatus tank a few weeks ago. The tank was a mature (cycled) tank that previously had guppies, neons, cherry shrimp, and tons of pond snails. I rehomed the fish and traded the gravel for sand and shells (erradicating my pond snails :thumb: ). My water is naturally hard from the tap, so it needs little to no adjustment.

Anyway, my question is this: Do nerite snails eat cichlid eggs? I had some brown algae (diatoms) in my tank and bought a young nerite snail at my LFS. It did a great job of cleaning the tank, but I think it may have eaten my first set of multi eggs. I noticed one of my females acting very stressed, so I tried to figure out what was going on. I saw the little nerite snail crawling into her shell, which she had been fanning and never leaving for the past 3 days. It crawled all the way in until I could no longer see it, all the while the little multi was continually bashing it. After about an hour, it did come out, but the female multi no longer shows as much attention to that shell. :-?

Do you think it ate the eggs? I may remove the snail (put it in my 5g shrimp tank) until it gets big enough that it cannot fit into the shell. It would not have to grow much as it looks like quite a tight fit right now (I was worried it might get stuck when I saw it crawling in). Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't think it ate the eggs. They are reputed to eat only soft green algae...not even fish food. They do like to clean shellie shells though.


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok, well, I moved it over to the shrimp tank for now. I have no idea how fast they grow, so it may have to stay over there for a while. I hope you are right that they don't eat eggs, but until I see some fry I think I'll leave it out of the multi tank. I can tell you this, they DO eat more than soft green algae. I had quite a lot of diatoms on my anubias leaves, and that little thing cleaned them completely.


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok, I have an update. I spotted fry in the shell in question... so it seems that the nerite didn't eat the eggs, or at least not all of the eggs. Very exciting, can't wait to watch these LITTLE guys grow up. Do they get enough food from the scraps left by the adults or do I need to feed them specifically?

Still haven't decided if I'm going to leave the nerite in the shrimp tank for now or bring it back to the multi tank...


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I have nerites in with my shellies, never touched any fry or eggs. Just watch the fry regarding feeding... I tend to crush up flakes for them, to ensure they are getting enough.


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

Another update. My other female now has fry in her shell! Wow, these little guys really get with it. I've had them for less than a month and I already have 2 sets of fry! I think the key is that they were already mature (and easily sexed) when I bought them (1 male, 2 female). The nerite is going back in the Multi tank, I'm not really too worried about eggs at this point! I've crushed up some flakes and bought some NLS, so my fry should get enough to eat.

Thanks for the advice, this is a great forum.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Congrats, once they have started, they are like bunnies. You soon might wish the nerites would eat a couple of eggs. :lol:


----------

